# Behind The Wall (Sheetrock) Surround Sound



## justme

Hi,

Has anyone installed speakers BEHIND THE WALL. Speakers are to be entirely hidden behind the wall, not within them. The wall is sheetrock not plaster.

Also wanting surround sound to happen. Thought about utilizing the floor and ceiling as well as the walls. 

Anybody out there already accomplish this? If so... let me know

[email protected]


----------



## RippySkippy

I don't know squat about sound...but here's a link to a local company ETREMA that claims ANY surface can be turned into a speaker...it might be worth poking around on their site to see if they have any suggestions.

I know windows and desks work well for speakers. I saw their product at a display using a small pane of glass and a standard desk. They had a smallish receiver attached to each and the music sounded great. The moment the receiver was picked up...the sound stopped...really cool.


----------



## ktkelly

Stealth Acoustics....


Probably the best on the market. Not available to end users, but you may be able to purchase some from an authorized dealer.


----------



## justme

*Thanks to both of you*

Hi,

Going to look up both of your suggestions. What I saw initially was located at http://www.invisiblestereo.com/html/behind_the_scenes.html

with audio transducers from

http://www.audiotransducers.com/ 



The group, invisible stereo, is local for me. Of course I am a DIYer and would enjoy putting this together myself. Even if I made mistakes and it cost me the equivalent of having the business install it themselves.... I prefer doing it myself... Just satisfying is all. :thumbsup:

Words of encouragement appreciated... will try to keep this up to date for others like me.

Thanks all...

[email protected]


----------



## mlconti

I rep a product made by SolidDrive. Check them out if you want more info and pricing let me know I'd be glad to help.


----------



## renfrey

www.parts-express.com carries also carries sonicsplash. Never tried or heard them in action, so i can't comment on them. I beleive that the manufacturer website is www.revolutionacoustics.com

Let us know if you try one and how it turns out.


----------



## AllanJ

justme said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone installed speakers BEHIND THE WALL. Speakers are to be entirely hidden behind the wall, not within them. The wall is sheetrock not plaster.
> 
> Also wanting surround sound to happen. Thought about utilizing the floor and ceiling as well as the walls.


Are you sure you want to do that?

You may get a more uniform sound with the speaker behind the wall but most of the sound will be going into the room that is back there and you will need more amplifier power to get volume in your room.

While turning any surface into a speakr may be useful for someone who is traveling and doesn't want to carry a lot of equipment, you get better fidelity with actual speakers. In addition, if you use a glass panel as a sounding board and give it just the right frequency, the glass will shatter.

Making the floor into a speaker is sometimes done with low frequencies to make the seats vibrate with the sound. Some movie goers like this. The device is just like that described above that turns "any" surface into a speaker and is called a "bass shaker".

The minimum surround sound system has left and right speakers in front and at least one speaker behind you. The most elaborate commonly encountered home surround system has three in front, two at the sides, two in the back, and one subwoofer which can really be put anywhere. Surround sound systems do not normally use speakers overhead, and except for bass shakers, do not have speakers underfoot.

Home theater hints: http://members.aol.com/ajaynejr/theater.htm


----------



## Home Media Professionals

*Are you ready to pay for this luxury....*



justme said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone installed speakers BEHIND THE WALL. Speakers are to be entirely hidden behind the wall, not within them. The wall is sheetrock not plaster.
> 
> Also wanting surround sound to happen. Thought about utilizing the floor and ceiling as well as the walls.
> 
> Anybody out there already accomplish this? If so... let me know
> 
> [email protected]


Sonance dot come, speakers, invisible series.

We have installed over a dozen in a retail store that needed walls to be empty. They sound better then some in-wall speakers. But be prepared to pay for this one-of a kind luxury. Think big, really big.


----------

